# cimicifugia and caulophyllum to start labor



## firewoman (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm almost 41 weeks and planning the homebirth of my fifth child. I'm fine staying pregnant but if this baby isn't born by my next appointment, I'll have to have a NST and thus starts the looking for something wrong. My midwife suggested using the homeopathics cimicifugia and caulophyllum in 30c strength. I am to take 2 tablets of each every 3 to four hours for three days and then take a day off. Does anyone have another protocol for these two homeopathics? I have just taken my second dose and am having more contractions, but I'm not sure if they would have started on their own anyway or if they are from the homeopathics. I've been having prelabor for weeks now, but it never amounts to much.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I've always recommended the following dose with those two remedies: Take four pellets of one of them (doesn't matter which one), then 15 minutes later do the other remedy (four pellets). Keep alternating every 15 mins for two hours. Sometimes it helps to do this at night (after other kids are asleep) in conjunction with a breast pump.


----------



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

I took these remedies as directed by my midwife and my labor started early the following morning.


----------



## marrymeflyfree (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm taking them right now. My midwife suggests 2 pellets of one followed by 2 pellets of the other 30 mins later, continuing for 6 total doses (3 doses each). They are 300c preparation.

I took them last night and have been having lots of contractions, all while doing some acupressure, nipple stimulation, etc. But no real labor. I did the regimen again just now (~24 hrs after the first round), and am crossing my fingers that something kicks in tonight.


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

The clinic I worked at used the same protocol Pamamidwife mentioned.

2 tablets of 30C Cimicifuga. 15 minutes later, 2 tablets of 30C Caulophyllum. One tablet does the same as 4. Continue until you have a good labor pattern established. I saw it work every time, except when the mom's cervix was high and firm.


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

congratulations! YOur siggy says baby was born the same day you posted!


----------



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrads!!! That stuff really works!!!


----------

